
Dear Amazon, We Picked Your New Headquarters for You - limist
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/09/09/upshot/where-should-amazon-new-headquarters-be.html
======
fred_is_fred
We're all full up here. I hear Kansas is nice.

------
bradknowles
TLDR: Denver

~~~
sunstone
Or Toronto.

~~~
saenns
toronto fails affordability and space to play

